# Boooya! Check my gear!



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/10/14)

Hallo all.
I'm so happy I was introduced to vaping and the forum! Thank you all for all you advice and help at the drop of a hat!
You are all awesome!

Here is a photo of my current setup!
LOVING the new 69 that has been tweaked to optimum operation!
Thanks greatly @Frostbite for the sale! 


The forum and you all have saved (and cost me LOL) alot of money and saved my health!
I am very grateful!

Keep on keeping on!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

Great gear. Enjoy.


----------



## annemarievdh (20/10/14)

Congrats! They look good. Enjoy @2 Angry Wolves


----------



## Alex (20/10/14)

Nice gear


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

good looking gear. enjoy bud


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/10/14)

Awesome gear there bud! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (20/10/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Hallo all.
> I'm so happy I was introduced to vaping and the forum! Thank you all for all you advice and help at the drop of a hat!
> You are all awesome!
> 
> ...



Nice setup 

How is The Rose treating you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (20/10/14)

Looking good. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/10/14)

@kimbo i went straight from a twisp to the cana and Tohb Atty so havent vaped a tank like this. i kinda skipped the foreplay and dove straight into dripping. i Love it as its hassle free and i can drive with it......its a bit dangerous with the dripper. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (20/10/14)

Rocking gear bud  Congrats!!!

Vape strong and rock hard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (20/10/14)

nice looking gear dude.


----------



## Johnsoncook (22/10/14)

blck with steel, nice pack


----------

